# Ray and Doodle



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ray and Doodle have been absolute joys to foster (as is Miki). They all three have such good, unique and playful personalities. They have all been perfect on the potty training front since day one. They all learned our doggy door within minutes and I could just go on and on about them.

The reason for this post though is what Ray and Doodle both do after their morning walks.

Hi, I'm Ray the water dog!



















Hey... it's Phoenix and this time of year, it is HOT and ya gotta cool off after a morning walk!!
After they return, these two head straight for the pool and beg to have the gate opened so they can go 
for a swim and they jump in themselves. No other dogs here like this and Rocky, Max, and Chance were pretty
much freaked out by it at the start...

They get out on their own too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such smart baby boys. It's a wonderful life, for sure.
xoxoxoox


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

How "cool"!!! I bet it would be neat to have a dog who loved water. I know I would love it!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhhh...smart dogs! I'd love to jump in the pool after a run! Looks like they're completely content! :tender:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Sooooo Sweet looks like they are enjoying the life, in fact I hope they get their forever homes with a pool, I know I would like one about now. :Sunny Smile: Looks like you are doing a good job at spoiling them like it should be.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Steve that picture is priceless!!!! 2 very smart babies!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I should add that they do have what appears to be a good application which Mary is reviewing right now for these two guys. They are such hoots that we will miss them.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Any chance they may be able to go to their forever home together? I wish they could. rayer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww great pictures! They look sooo happy! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Now that is what I call two cool dudes. :biggrin:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What great boys Steve, I'd like to join them in that pool. Looks so inviting. I hope they find the perfect forever home.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 15 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805623


> I should add that they do have what appears to be a good application which Mary is reviewing right now for these two guys. They are such hoots that we will miss them.[/B]


When Mary reviews the app's, I hope one of the requirements is a pool ! :HistericalSmiley: 
They look like they LOVE it and who wouldn't !
Love these little water babies!

One of the joys of visiting my daughter in Chandler was the pool - I spent 24/7 in the pool during the AZ summer :smheat: . 

Wishing the boys good luck with their adoption!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (llf060787 @ Jul 15 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805636


> Any chance they may be able to go to their forever home together? I wish they could. rayer:[/B]


The application Mary has is for both of them, so yes.

However... they are both pretty independent little buggers and we believe they would do fine even if they were split up.

Funny story…. Doodle is prone to a little "over excitement" in that when someone comes home, he will push to be right there in front without any particular regard to doggy pecking order and as you might imagine, we have had a couple fights start because of this. However, no matter how it starts (say Doodle and Max fighting), Ray *ALWAYS* gets involved and so the fight becomes Doodle fighting with Ray. Typical brothers I'd say!!

The last time this happened I reached over to pull Doodle away from the fight. I ended up picking up Ray too as Ray had grabbed and was holding on tight to Doodle's tail. Since Ray looks like and has approximately the same mass as a polar bear, this was quite an accomplishment…

The result though is Doodle's tail is now 4 foot long…

(ok… I did lie a little about this one little part)

The fight thing really isn't a big deal as both peg and I have adjusted a bit to keep the excitement level just a tad lower and everything has been fine now for several weeks.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They look like they are in heaven......such beauties, ahhhh, I mean handsome little devils!!!!!! They love livin' the good life!!!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What a smart way to keep cool! Ray and Doodle are adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

How cute is that! I love seeing them enjoy their morning dip! Smart boys. I hope their new fur-ever home has a pool too.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are cute. Pretty soon you will need to put sunscreen on them. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Life is good ! Great photos, they are loving it.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

They ARE smart! Love it. I do hope they can go together.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Smart boys!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it looks like they are livin' the good life for sure!


----------

